# Slow loris



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone keep these? I've been looking into getting one but not been able to find any breeders and minimal information on the care sheets I've found online. Any info or book recommendations would be great :2thumb: I have read a lot of mixed information about their availability and even if they're legal to keep as pets or not too so an answer on that as well would be nice.

Failing these there are a few other exotics I am looking in to. Mainly kept reptiles over the years but wanting something a little different this time.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Exzhal said:


> Does anyone keep these? I've been looking into getting one but not been able to find any breeders and minimal information on the care sheets I've found online. Any info or book recommendations would be great :2thumb: I have read a lot of mixed information about their availability and even if they're legal to keep as pets or not too so an answer on that as well would be nice.
> 
> Failing these there are a few other exotics I am looking in to. Mainly kept reptiles over the years but wanting something a little different this time.


One person does successfully keep them on here.

However, they're so rare, and have such problems with over-collecting/teeth pulling etc, that it's best you give up your search and look for something else. You won't find any for sale, and if you do they probably won't be legal. Best to leave them where they are.:2thumb:


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes there is a few keepers of these in uk and i know
1 breeds them and does have babys forsale now and then but not cheap


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

But surely the clue is in the OP's statement "looking into getting *one*".

Animals as rare as slow loris shouldn't be kept singly. The keeper has a responsibility to try breed them in my opinion. The keeping of just one is another nail in the coffin of a struggling species.....might aswell parade it around from bar to bar in the Med for photo opportunities with drunken tourists.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> But surely the clue is in the OP's statement "looking into getting *one*".
> 
> Animals as rare as slow loris shouldn't be kept singly. * The keeper has a responsibility to try breed them in my opinion. The keeping of just one is another nail in the coffin of a struggling species*.....might aswell parade it around from bar to bar in the Med for photo opportunities with drunken tourists.


Couldn't agree more. Not an animal that should be kept unless you are going to get involved in the conservation of the species.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Fair enough then thanks guys, will have a look into the other ones I'm considering then that are a little more commonly kept


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Exzhal said:


> Fair enough then thanks guys, will have a look into the other ones I'm considering then that are a little more commonly kept


probably just as well- at least one book i've read says they're unpredictable, & can deliver a savage, crunching bite without warning & with surprising speed if you catch one on an 'off' day.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

The other two I've considered (which I've seen to be much more common) are skunks or sugar gliders, both look like they'd be "fun" pets to keep


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Exzhal said:


> The other two I've considered (which I've seen to be much more common) are skunks or sugar gliders, both look like they'd be "fun" pets to keep


Sugar Glider Forum - Index

For all of your Suggie needs. :2thumb:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

A lot of difference in care needs between those two, for me it's skunkies all the way :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I keep both skunks and sugar gliders, they are very demanding animals in different ways. : victory:


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Couldnt agree more. I work with loris and while they're fascinating to observe in the wild, the captive ones are often illegally brought in. Those who do keep and breed most likely have a hand in conservation.
Skunks in my opinion are great for the right keeper but they will dig and be a challenge to litter train.
Sugar gliders are brilliant and I couldn't recommend them highly enough if you're looking for an exotic. Best to get a pair of females or a castrated male and a female. Theyll entertain you to no end.
Also high up on the awesome list is short tailed opissums. I think you'd find them undemanding and hugely rewarding. Goodluck!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

bloodpython22 said:


> Yes there is a few keepers of these in uk and i know
> 1 breeds them and does have babys forsale now and then but not cheap


Really?? Slow Loris?


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> But surely the clue is in the OP's statement "looking into getting *one*".
> 
> Animals as rare as slow loris shouldn't be kept singly. The keeper has a responsibility to try breed them in my opinion. The keeping of just one is another nail in the coffin of a struggling species.....might aswell parade it around from bar to bar in the Med for photo opportunities with drunken tourists.


 
why go to the med when you'd probably make hundreds doing it on ya local bar crawl strip lol


----------

